

'Gif', with a hard G, it doesn't matter what people said in 1987 - GotAnyMegadeth
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/tomchiversscience/100242672/its-gif-with-a-hard-g-and-it-doesnt-matter-what-people-said-in-1987/

======
gregsq
All I could think of while reading his preferred phonetic examples were
gigantic giraffes.

------
pasbesoin
Some theories regarding optimal syllabic structure would point towards the
hard "G" pronunciation.

For me, personally, "jiff" (a la "Jif") is peanut butter. "gif" is, by
contrast, a distinct sound that doesn't overlap with anything I already know.

